# Spacing Out



## heron (Oct 4, 2008)

I found that I space out a lot during conversations, class, walking, etc.. To the point that it is actually interfering with my life. I know this probably have nothing to do with anxiety (although it makes me appear aloof and socially awkward at times). Does anyone else have this? Is this normal?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had that plenty. I've mostly daydreamed, about having a much better life--I didn't want to concentrate on real life and feel miserable. I definitely think it's anxiety that's doing it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I space out too.
I'm not sure if it's because of anxiety. I think it is though.
Maybe i get so nervous around people that spacing out is somekind of realease from the stress of the moment. who knows.
I just hope they don't notice and ask me if i'm listening :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I'm almost always spaced out.


----------



## bethd77 (Oct 11, 2008)

I find I do this a lot too.... like I am so worried about what others are thinking that I can't concentrate on the conversation, and that makes me come off as being even more flakey.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, it's kind of like sideline conversations with myself and I don't even realize that it's happening until I realized I missed a part of what I should have been listening to.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, if the person kept yakking non-stop, I could be seen blanking out.


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

haha yeah all the time. One time I thought I was staring off into space thinking about something. I then hear my mom uhhh ben? That when I came out of my day dream realising I was day dreaming right at my grandmas chest at point blank. Haha she was across the table. Oh that was a ackward moment for sure.

I get caught up in my thoughts like a crap ton. It's like my brain needs to shut off the outside world to process information. I've been told I have a excellent imagination in the past, and when it comes to engineering things I seem to come out on top over the normal nonSA people.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

When I can't be bothered with what people are saying. I go to Lalaland.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

ADD?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I space out a lot when I'm not on my ADD medicine. 

That was actually what led me into getting tested for ADD, my absolute spaciness. My grades shot up after getting medicated, mainly because I could focus again. Some ADD medicines (Adderall) give me hyperfocus, which looks like spacing out but isn't. I'll feel compelled to read a whole book or something, and will not see anything else even existing except for that one book.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have ADD and space out too


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

I have ADD as well, hard to focus on boring things.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I always space out. At times I pass people I know while in my dazed state and not say a word to them. They usually think I'm trying not to say hi because I'm stuck up, which is clearly not the case. Spacing out help a lot, especially when listening to good music.


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

I space out all the time. Mainly because it's the only way I can really deal with being social in any way. When I go to an airport or whatnot, i'm surprised I don't bump into everyone, because i'm paying so little attention to what's around me.

I also have a habit of staring off into space around friends in social situations. 

s/m


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I enjoy my time in space~daydreaming. Always have. I don't care. Sometimes this world is to mundane to hold my focus. 

Then again sometimes I think maybe I really do have adult ADD.


----------



## rascal (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, space out all the time.

I have trouble concentrating even long enough to watch a good movie.


----------



## MeltDowN (Oct 21, 2008)

Spacing out can be fun sometimes.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

I space out too like in the middle of conversations online or if I'm reading something/trying to learn it.... I always end up distracted with something else.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have ADD and I am on a high dose of Adderall and I still space out. I think some of it is ADD and some of it is anxiety. I can't look a person in the eyes very long because the entire time I am doing it, I am thinking about what they are thinking of me and I feel stupid. I also can space out during an entire movie. When people ask me " Have you seen ____" I say " Yes, but I don't remember what it was about"


----------



## ashleymarie3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I personally don't space out but I have a friend who has been constantly to a point that its gotten dangerous she's 19 and has a one year old baby who was taken by cps so I understand she could b going through a lot but many times I've noticed I'd be speaking to her and she won't answer or ill say sumthing or ask her sumthing and shell say sumthing that has nothing to do with what I asked or said and it got dangerous when a few days ago she put a pot of oil on the stove set it to high then completly forgot it was there and came outside and just sat and hung out with freinds not even mentioning she was cooking or anything to any of us luckily I went inside and saw the stove on fire and was able to call the fire department she also has been acting very..weird like she will laugh randomly in the middle of a conversation or just randomly even if its silent and nothings going on and shell say really weird things that make no since and have no place in the convorsation for example we were walking with friends and she randomly said "I'm the mama bear and u guys r my baby bears I can breast feed all of u " no one said anything about it cuz it was just to wierd and randomly said. She also has no filter in public and has said personal things about sex and things she or I or anyone has done very loudly in a public place like she is a kid or doesn't care about or relize were in public. She wasn't like this before she got pregnant and I was wondering if anyone knew what this could b cuz I'm worried sumthings not right with her mentely


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm spacey. My family will be talking during dinner or I'll occasionally have to be around other people, and I'll just tune out for like 5 minutes. And when I'm by myself.... oh yeah.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, I daydream a bit too much... Especially behind the wheel (which is probably one of the worst times to do so). It's just hard to not get lost in the scenery that whizzes by and to focus on the road instead.


----------



## rightman (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spacing out*

For 30 years I had space out problems that created a bad school experience as well as a problem with relationships. I went to doctors and neorolgists and they said they didn't know. Finally I went to a neorologist that gave me a sleep deprevasion EEG. This founs that I was having sezures. These sezures, so I've been told, probably caused damaage that I will have to live with forever, but I started taking dilantin as aa daily medication and it changed my life. Not everyone will have lake of sleep as a trigger for thier sezures. I knmow a guy that has sezures when he plays racketball under artificial light, but not when he plkays under natural light. Be aware of what cercumstance makes your spacyness worse than talk to a neorologist that specializes in sezures. My condition is called "partial complex sezure disorder" I hope that helps somebody. I wish my condition couldhave been diagnosed 30 years earlier.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I kind of go into "stand-by" mode as I call it, where I am so blank and gone from the world that I walk past people I know in the street without knowing untill they come and stop me . I still cross roads properly and go in the right direction to wherever I'm headed but I don't notice much else around me. Everyone things it's quite odd but I have been doing it my whole life, since I was a baby even (my family had me tested for epilepsy when I was a baby even because of it).


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> I kind of go into "stand-by" mode as I call it


I call it mentally derailing and I do this quite severely. It's the cause of many awkward and embarrassing moments in my life.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

yes it was a huge problem through school and college, especially when people are talking to me, I just zone out alot its hard to keep alert, its weird but I don't really get it now glad-fully. I'm still spaced though in general. I understand the term going on standby mode thats what I used to call it, but its hard to snap out because its like it drains you and you don't have the energy to snap back :/


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

wrongnumber said:


> I call it mentally derailing and I do this quite severely. It's the cause of many awkward and embarrassing moments in my life.


I've been accused of staring at people when I didn't even know they were there, it is awkward indeed!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Mc Borg said:


> Yes, I'm almost always spaced out.


This. If I'm out too long I end up with a seizure though.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I was told that I was distracted and not paying attention more than once a day this week. I think they know about my disability at my work.


----------

